# Nature's Harvest Cat Food



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I noticed last night that my hedgehog's bag of Wellness has expired. With the size of the bag, short shelf life & being told by the store that "wellness is not treated [them] well" I thought I should op for a new brand.

Prior Sylvie's food was Wellness, PC Nutrion First, & GO Chicken Fruit & Veggie. Unfortunately the Go has a fat content of 20% but Sylvie strongly prefers it over the others, picking out all the pieces. Double unfortunately, when we were at the vet the other day we discovered she's put on a lot of weight (about 500g in Oct, now over 600g) so we need to switch to a low fat diet & portion control (feeding at night with less Go).

I picked up a bag of Summit Originals Formula which looks alright.

I also got a sample bag of Nature's Harvest Senior/Less Active Cat Food. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? I couldn't find it online. On the ziplock sample baggy it says:
Protein 29%, Fat 12%, Fibre 4%
Chicken meal, brown rice, fresh salmon, barley, oats, rice protein, beet pulp, dried eggs.

The bag in the store listed additional ingredients. The one that really jumped out at me was far down on the list, garlic powder. Thoughts?


----------

